# Dog friendly car?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Our old lurcher, Gypsy, needs us to get a different car so that she finds it easier to get in and out. Our Toyota Hatchback is no longer practical as a ramp would be too steep for her to climb safely.

We thought a Citroen Berlingo and all the similar ones (Fiat Doblo, Renault Kangoo, Peugeot Partner) looked good but we are having trouble finding one in our price bracket of around £2,500 ish. Well we did find one about an hour and a half drive away - went to see it and found it had two dirty great scratches on each door and a well scuffed wheel trim and was not priced accordingly! Grrrrr - what a waste of an afternoon!
We then started looking at estates with low access at the back but we are getting totally confused :roll: 

Any recommendations gratefully recieved as it is much easier to search with the right model in mind


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have you considered a fold away Step stool similar to the one pictured that wouldn't take up much space in whichever car you used.

I made a similar step some years ago for an ageing portly Labrador that I took for walks and the dog soon got the hang of using it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When Bens back legs were going we made a wooden ramp so that he could get in and out of the MH and car, that way we could choose the longest slope and still fit it in the car

Aldra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You want a Fiat Marea Estate with the drop down section in the rear bumper perfect for dogs and perfect for sitting on with the tailgate up as a shelter.

I've had 4 now and finding it harder and harder to get good ones now as the stopped production 10 years ago.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you all.

We had thought of both the step and the ramp.

Gypsy's vet thinks that a ramp is preferable to the stool as it is gentler on joints etc.

On researching a ramp, it is recommended that a dog with back problems has a ramp with no more than an 18deg slope to it. This rules out hatchbacks and lots of estates. I think it is going to be impossible to get an 18deg slope on the motorhome but we will cross that bridge when we come to it! Talking of motorhomes has anyone solved the problem of humans exiting by the habitation door with the ramp in place?

We used to have a Fiat Marea estate and it was great! forgot all about them - will go look on ebay.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

patp said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> We had thought of both the step and the ramp.
> 
> ...


If you don't find anything, I know of one that may be for sale - I'll find out what the current situation is.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our ramp just clipped over the lip on the MH door and was easily removed once Ben was in or out

Made of plywood, covered with artificial grass (for grip) and reinforced and again for grip, by spaced narrow wooden strips

Did work on our Estate but didn't really need it much for that as he didn't do long walks any more

Just couldn't leave him behind on MH trips even though we were tied to the immediate area on site

Aldra


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Citreon C5 estate, we had the previous model Xantia estate perfect for Jasper the dog, suspension went down to give a very low loading platform.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

My old dog Jack got very stiff and achy in his last few years and we found glucosamine and chondroitin Q10 eased the stiffness in his joints he had got to a stage when he didnt want to go for a walk but once we started the G and C he got a new lease of life


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

jncrowe said:


> My old dog Jack got very stiff and achy in his last few years and we found glucosamine and chondroitin Q10 eased the stiffness in his joints he had got to a stage when he didnt want to go for a walk but once we started the G and C he got a new lease of life


Thanks for the suggestions.

Gypsy is on Joint Aid which contains Glucoasamine and Condroitin plus other beneficial things. She also has Fish Oil from Fish4Dogs. Then there are the Acupuncture and Hydrotherapy, on a water treadmill, sessions and not forgetting the Canine Physiotherapy :roll:


----------

